# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  سأذهب لأن الأمل ينتظرن ـي :)

## خربشآت

*وريقآت الأمل أنثرها ع ـليكوم*
**
*طآلمـآ هونـآك ذرة أمل { سنتشبث بهـآ*
**
**
**
*الخ ـلفية ~*

*عندهـآ سيتفجر الأمل يومـآ*
**

----------


## قمر دنياي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بصراحه مرررره رووووووعه ماشاء الله واصلي ابداعك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رهييييييييييب مرررررررره حليييييييييييو

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مرة نايس

تسلم الايادي 

بس عتبي على الاوراق فوق المفترض تكون مترابطة 

موفقة خيتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،

ماشاء الله ،،

تصميم ابداعي ،،بكل مايحوي ،،

تسلم الأيادي يارب،،

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..



مبدع ـه ج ـديده بيننا ^_^ ..


ماش ـاء الله ع ـليكِ ح ـبوووبه إس ـتخدامك وتنـ س ـيقك للفرش مره ح ـلو ومرتب ..


وكمان قـ ص ـك للبنت متقن ..


س ـلمت يمناك وع ـطاكِ ربي الـ ع ـافيه ..


واص ـلي إبداع ـك ونورينا بكل ج ـديد ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

